# Chrome Fuji CLNAG guide question...



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Anybody know where I can find some Fuji guides that are like the CLNAG, but are bigger than a 16? I'm looking for a 20 and 25 in those style guides. I checked FS4U and Mudhole, but the biggest they have is a 16J. They don't have to be Fuji, but I would prefer those.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

What's the ring type and frame type? I'll do a search. Im bored lol


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

How about the CMNAG's??

http://shop.mudhole.com/Shop-Our-Catalog/Concept/CMNAG-Concept-Casting-Guides


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I think those would work, but the CLNAG's look beefier. These would be going on a RS1502 for myself, so either one would work. I haven't built with chrome guides yet, so I wanted to give it a shot. The price is definitely different though!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

basstardo said:


> I think those would work, but the CLNAG's look beefier. These would be going on a RS1502 for myself, so either one would work. I haven't built with chrome guides yet, so I wanted to give it a shot. The price is definitely different though!


Hmmm the CMNAGs say "heavy duty"  So I'm not sure. Getting ready to do a FM for myself and not sure what I want to do.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I used the BMNAG's on my 1569, and they're great, so I'll probably use the CMNAG's. I'll probably take a ride up to FS4U to see if I can look at them in person. The frames look thinner than the CLNAG's but the photo might be deceiving.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*C M N A G*

I'm having CMNAG's put on my Nitro .......


----------

